# Justin Fields interview.........



## Tmpr111 (Dec 3, 2018)

One, I thought KS didn't allow freshman to do interviews - is it a requirement of the SEC for those who play in the championship to be available to media?  Two, he was asked directly about transferring - his response was "The season's not over with. We still have more games. I am focused on this team".  I heard the radio host on Friday say they think he should be given a chance next year to beat out Fromm, that he has more upside.  Well, while I won't disagree, Fromm has "EARNED" the right to lose the game as a starter on the field - which he hasn't done yet - not in the spring and summer glorified practices, regardless of how Fields looks.   It's too bad that his redshirt was "WASTED" this year.  I think that was smart coaching on SMART's part - knowing he'd have to now sit if transferred too.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

We just as well burned his red Shirt, I think he will be gone in two more years regardless.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 3, 2018)

UGA still a top 4 team regardless


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 3, 2018)

Fields had pretty much guaranteed money waiting on him in the MLB draft. If he leaves UGA my guess is he’ll be leaving to go play baseball.


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Fields had pretty much guaranteed money waiting on him in the MLB draft. If he leaves UGA my guess is he’ll be leaving to go play baseball.


This^


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

I heard that interview also.  Sounds like he is   at least thinking about transferring even though he said he loves going to school here.


----------



## ribber (Dec 3, 2018)

I hope he does transfer. He hasn't impressed me at all and I think he is a bust. CKS needs to be looking to recruit a real QB to replace Fromm.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 3, 2018)

ribber said:


> I hope he does transfer. He hasn't impressed me at all and I think he is a bust.


A true freshman playing intermittently. You’ve seen enough to call him a bust. 

What I saw, albeit against Umass, was a kid who can drop dimes on two of the fastest receivers in the SEC. He nailed Mecole and D-Rob in perfect stride at top speed. Kid has a canon and it’s deadly accurate.

Just because he didn’t pick up the playbook as fast as Fromm doesn’t make him a bust.


----------



## ribber (Dec 3, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> A true freshman playing intermittently. You’ve seen enough to call him a bust.
> 
> What I saw, albeit against Umass, was a kid who can drop dimes on two of the fastest receivers in the SEC. He nailed Mecole and D-Rob in perfect stride at top speed. Kid has a canon and it’s deadly accurate.
> 
> Just because he didn’t pick up the playbook as fast as Fromm doesn’t make him a bust.



He will never be half the QB Fromm is. He plays scared. The QB position is not all about athletic ability. 

You can bookmark this:
Justin Fields will NEVER win a natty at UGA.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 3, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> UGA still a top 4 team regardless


----------



## Mike81 (Dec 3, 2018)

ribber said:


> I hope he does transfer. He hasn't impressed me at all and I think he is a bust. CKS needs to be looking to recruit a real QB to replace Fromm.


I dont know if he is a bust, but Like you mentioned not impressed.  Dude completley freaks out under pressure.  Fromm’s the leader until he leaves.


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2018)

Fromm was given an opportunity in a game without worrying about somebody coming in and replacing him. Fields doesn't get that opportunity. Until he gets a few series with the first team in a meaningful game, nobody knows what he can do. We or nobody else is going to beat bama without a mobile QB who can make something happen when the play is a bust. That's how bama has best us the past two years. We've had the defensive scheme to win, just not the ability to overcome both of their QB's athletic abilities.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2018)

Mike81 said:


> I dont know if he is a bust, but Like you mentioned not impressed.  Dude completley freaks out under pressure.  Fromm’s the leader until he leaves.


I agree when Eason got hurt Fromm took it and blew it up!
Some have it some don’t, Fields would do better as a running back he could prolly play in NFL as a running back!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

I really hope the Dawgs will come in the bowl game with a nasty attitude, and can get a big lead on Texas.  Then I want to see Fields, with the first string the rest of the game.  And I do mean the rest of the game with his hands untied, not just running out the clock.  I dont want to see that third string joker even if we are winning 60-0


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 3, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Fields had pretty much guaranteed money waiting on him in the MLB draft. If he leaves UGA my guess is he’ll be leaving to go play baseball.




He’s not Kyler Murray, but he could make the minors now I’m sure! He’s good.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 3, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> A true freshman playing intermittently. You’ve seen enough to call him a bust.
> 
> What I saw, albeit against Umass, was a kid who can drop dimes on two of the fastest receivers in the SEC. He nailed Mecole and D-Rob in perfect stride at top speed. Kid has a canon and it’s deadly accurate.
> 
> Just because he didn’t pick up the playbook as fast as Fromm doesn’t make him a bust.



Thank you.  He’s the real deal, ask any coach that obsessively recruited the kid.... but unlike Fromm got, he never got the chance to go series to series, game to game to get acclimated.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 3, 2018)

Where are you guys coming up with this stuff, he should be a running back? He panics? Haha! Is the fake punt all you’ve ever watched of him? Maybe you should watch the kid throw and actually, he’s probably one of the smoothest throwers I’ve seen.  I’m all on-board too with it’s Fromm’s team, he’s a special leader.  But cmon, Fields will play QB somewhere, there or elsewhere.  You don’t get the recognition he got out of HS based on athleticism alone.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 3, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> I heard that interview also.  Sounds like he is   at least thinking about transferring even though he said he loves going to school here.



But then he answered another question with Yes sir, I’m staying, I love it here. So who knows.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2018)

ribber said:


> He will never be half the QB Fromm is. He plays scared. The QB position is not all about athletic ability.
> 
> You can bookmark this:
> Justin Fields will NEVER win a natty at UGA.





Mike81 said:


> I dont know if he is a bust, but Like you mentioned not impressed.  Dude completley freaks out under pressure.  Fromm’s the leader until he leaves.


Well said both times!
He will have to do ALOT more!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2018)

Anybody who knows football knows Justin isn't ready yet.  He doesn't read defenses well and he has no patients.  He wants to just take off.  I think he will get better, but I don't see him replacing Fromm anytime soon.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 4, 2018)

I've bookmarked this thread.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> I've bookmarked this thread.



Don't blame you.  Truth is, nobody knows the future of Justin Fields.  While it is obvious he is no Jake Fromm, few are, heck Jake From is going to be a Heisman candidate next year.  What is not obvious is why all the hate.  Starting QBs get hurt all the time.  Look at the guy from UCF.  The last two Heisman QBs, Mayfield and Watson didn't set the world on fire as freshman.


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 4, 2018)

I think Fields is better than what we see. Of course he is not developed yet, but the talent is there. The QB position is about confidence and rhythm, neither has he had a chance to attain yet. And some of that is due to Kirby not giving him multiple consecutive series in the game. I think he will be a beast by his junior year. Hurts hung around at Bama after the title game last year, and it has paid off well.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 4, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> He’s not Kyler Murray, but he could make the minors now I’m sure! He’s good.




He was predicted to go in the top of the first round of the draft. The kid is an awesome baseball player.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Dec 4, 2018)

I agree that the interview didn't sound at all like he plans on staying, but I hope this is what Kirby is telling him.  

If he leaves this year, he sits out next year and can't play D-1 until the 2020 season.  If Jake Fromm picks up where he left off this year, he's a 1st round draft pick in next year's draft.  Apparently NFL scouts are salivating over him, more for what's between his ears than anything.  So if Fields stays, he plays in 2020 in an offense that he's had two years to learn, and also gets to play for a really good program.  If he leaves, he still doesn't play until 2020 and has one less year in the new system.

If he leaves to play baseball, can't say that I blame him.  But if he didn't love football, don't you think he never comes to UGA and sticks with baseball?  I think the kid is a football player at heart and wants to play in the NFL more than the MLB.  Just my .02


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 4, 2018)

I can't blame the fake punt debacle on Fields. The coaching staff did not put him in a position there to succeed. Fields will not unseat Fromm but, he will be just fine once he has a grasp on the play book and learns a little more about reading the defensive alignments pre-snap like Fromm.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 4, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> But then he answered another question with Yes sir, I’m staying, I love it here. So who knows.


He hesitated when asked. If anything, I think it may have caught him off guard that they would come right out and ask with microphones in his face. I honestly believe the way reporters corner these players sometimes is a HUGE part of why Kirby doesn't allow freshmen to talk to the media.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 4, 2018)

QuackAttack101 said:


> If Jake Fromm picks up where he left off this year, he's a 1st round draft pick in next year's draft.  Apparently NFL scouts are salivating over him, more for what's between his ears than anything.


Guthrie told me Fromm is mediocre at best. Where are you getting your info?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> I think Fields is better than what we see. Of course he is not developed yet, but the talent is there. The QB position is about confidence and rhythm, neither has he had a chance to attain yet. And some of that is due to Kirby not giving him multiple consecutive series in the game. I think he will be a beast by his junior year. Hurts hung around at Bama after the title game last year, and it has paid off well.



He has been in all of the practices, including time with the first unit.  I think he will get there, but it will take more work on his part.


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2018)

Fromm would make a better NFL QB than Fields IMO but not college. IMO, if Fromm comes in for Bama just like Hurts did, UGA wins the game. Those are sacks instead of scrambling completions. We also had Tua last year on 4th down but guess what, he got away and they go on to tie the game. Don't get me wrong UGA is blessed to have Fromm but as long as there is a mobile QB who can throw on the bama sidelines, we'll continue down this same road of wait till next year. It's not field's fault that a fake punt failed when we haven't run a successful fake of any kind all year. That's what doesn't make sense to me. The fake is a good call if we had some sort of success with them.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 4, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Don't blame you.  Truth is, nobody knows the future of Justin Fields.  While it is obvious he is no Jake Fromm, few are, heck Jake From is going to be a Heisman candidate next year.



How do you know he's no Jake Fromm?   That's the whole point, he's never been given the chance Fromm has - and understandably so, Fromm hasn't lost the job.  But let's not get ahead of ourselves on Fromm.  He's a phenomenal LEADER that had a GREAT Game against AL.  Looked like a totally different person against LSU though, and average at other times.  Not seeing the Heisman just yet.


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> How do you know he's no Jake Fromm?   That's the whole point, he's never been given the chance Fromm has - and understandably so, Fromm hasn't lost the job.  But let's not get ahead of ourselves on Fromm.  He's a phenomenal LEADER that had a GREAT Game against AL.  Looked like a totally different person against LSU though, and average at other times.  Not seeing the Heisman just yet.


He was supposed to be the front runner this year too...


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Dec 4, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Guthrie told me Fromm is mediocre at best. Where are you getting your info?



Guess ole Guthrie only watched the LSU game


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 4, 2018)

riprap said:


> He was supposed to be the front runner this year too...


I think Heismann is a stretch for Fromm. I doubt he ever even gets an invitation to NY. UGA just doesn't run the style of offense for him to put up the gaudy numbers for it. With guys like Swift, Holyfield, Zeus, etc. in the backfield I don't see UGA shifting gears offensively anytime soon either.

When he committed I said he would be a better version of Aaron Murray. So far, he has been exactly that. A workaholic in the film room with a very high football IQ. Not the most mobile but makes up for it in his ability to read defenses.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2018)

The best part about Fromm is he called up Saban at 16 and said no thanks.. I'm going to Georgia! 

Daily Go Dawgs and Fromm is our starter!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> I really hope the Dawgs will come in the bowl game with a nasty attitude, and can get a big lead on Texas.  Then I want to see Fields, with the first string the rest of the game.  And I do mean the rest of the game with his hands untied, not just running out the clock.  I dont want to see that third string joker even if we are winning 60-0



This. ^ He needs playing time which he will get if the game is a blowout. I'm not sold on him but he's not a throwaway either.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> I think Fields is better than what we see. Of course he is not developed yet, but the talent is there. The QB position is about confidence and rhythm, neither has he had a chance to attain yet. And some of that is due to Kirby not giving him multiple consecutive series in the game. I think he will be a beast by his junior year. Hurts hung around at Bama after the title game last year, and it has paid off well.


hurts was 27-2 as a starter


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 4, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> hurts was 27-2 as a starter


To be fair, I think Lane gets the credit for that. IMO he put Hurts in a system that fit him perfectly. No doubt Jalen is good, but Kiffin knew how to use him properly too.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> hurts was 27-2 as a starter


I think it is 26-2 as a starter. Don't be giving Bama more than what is true, 6!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2018)

he got credit for the natty. 27-2


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

CKS could have got Fields a lot more game experience, if he had done what Footlong is suggesting throughout the year, we would have known more about him. CKS avoided running up the score on teams, and mostly let Fields handoff when he went in.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2018)

QuackAttack101 said:


> Guess ole Guthrie only watched the LSU game


Nope. I watched the seccg to. He's mediocre at best. He will not have even half a chance at a heisman. He will get drafted into the NFL.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> How do you know he's no Jake Fromm?   That's the whole point, he's never been given the chance Fromm has - and understandably so, Fromm hasn't lost the job.  But let's not get ahead of ourselves on Fromm.  He's a phenomenal LEADER that had a GREAT Game against AL.  Looked like a totally different person against LSU though, and average at other times.  Not seeing the Heisman just yet.


One of the more sensible post of yours that I've read. Fields is a different style of QB though. I think that's why you haven't seen much success from him. With Fromm it's more of a pro style offense. Fields needs to be running an rpo style offense.


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2018)

Good lawd almighty. Fields isn’t going to unseat Fromm. Fromm is an obsolete talent. Not many true freshmen can lead a team to a Natty title shot. Whether he makes a Brady or not, he is an exceptional college QB. If fields leaves , so be it. I don’t want him to, I would love to have him as a backup/future starter. But that’s what he is. He will be in there after Fromm leaves or gets hurt. 

Not saying his playing time won’t increase, but JF is the man. 

Tell me this Dawg fans, if you could replace Jake Fromm with any college quarterback you want, who would it be?


Let’s hear it


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 4, 2018)

Duff said:


> Good lawd almighty. Fields isn’t going to unseat Fromm. Fromm is an obsolete talent. Not many true freshmen can lead a team to a Natty title shot. Whether he makes a Brady or not, he is an exceptional college QB. If fields leaves , so be it. I don’t want him to, I would love to have him as a backup/future starter. But that’s what he is. He will be in there after Fromm leaves or gets hurt.
> 
> Not saying his playing time won’t increase, but JF is the man.
> 
> ...


I’ll keep what I got.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 4, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> One of the more sensible post of yours that I've read. Fields is a different style of QB though. I think that's why you haven't seen much success from him. With Fromm it's more of a pro style offense. Fields needs to be running an rpo style offense.



Your senses are just coming back today as you’ve been relieved of supoorting a real winner for a coach.  . Happy DAYs ahead.  Great fit imo


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 4, 2018)

Duff said:


> Good lawd almighty. Fields isn’t going to unseat Fromm. Fromm is an obsolete talent. Not many true freshmen can lead a team to a Natty title shot. Whether he makes a Brady or not, he is an exceptional college QB. If fields leaves , so be it. I don’t want him to, I would love to have him as a backup/future starter. But that’s what he is. He will be in there after Fromm leaves or gets hurt.
> 
> Not saying his playing time won’t increase, but JF is the man.
> 
> ...




From a talent and an ability position, I’d have to take TUA / MURRAY.  If based off leadership and IQ alone, Fromm would work.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Your senses are just coming back today as you’ve been relieved of supoorting a real winner for a coach.  . Happy DAYs ahead.  Great fit imo


Don't quite understand this post but I am a fan of the dawgs. I'm also a realist


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 4, 2018)

Real Winner - Urban 
Better DAYs - new HC - Coach Day


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Real Winner - Urban
> Better DAYs - new HC - Coach Day


I've been working all day and hadn't heard the news.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 4, 2018)

Top 10 in passer rating two years in a row = mediocre. 

Lawd


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 4, 2018)

ribber said:


> I hope he does transfer. He hasn't impressed me at all and I think he is a bust. CKS needs to be looking to recruit a real QB to replace Fromm.


Man what happened to all the start Fields,  Kirby is stupid,  we're going to lose him talk?  He's a TF give the kid time.  Not everyone can be a Fromm


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

I think it is more likely now, that he will transfer. More likely, not absolutely.


----------



## ribber (Dec 4, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man what happened to all the start Fields,  Kirby is stupid,  we're going to lose him talk?  He's a TF give the kid time.  Not everyone can be a Fromm



Never wanted him to start or replace Jake, but withheld judgement on the guy until now. And, I am not basing this solely on his pathetic SECCG performance.
After watching him play this year, he has a LONG way to go.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2018)

Fields ain’t transferring. He went to UGA to play QB, get an education and watch over his sister. Fields isn’t a bust but he’s had a hard time figuring it out. Every player is different of course I like to think about Roquan Smith as a good measuring tool. He wasn’t a freak his freshman year.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 4, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Fields ain’t transferring. He went to UGA to play QB, get an education and watch over his sister. Fields isn’t a bust but he’s had a hard time figuring it out. Every player is different of course I like to think about Roquan Smith as a good measuring tool. He wasn’t a freak his freshman year.


Right. 9 outta 10 QBs aint either


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2018)

Daily, Justin Fields is still the backup QB. Until he outperforms Fromm he'll never take the job. If he transfers, see ya.. 

I think I'll sit back and watch Kirby run our team.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 5, 2018)

riprap said:


> Fromm would make a better NFL QB than Fields IMO but not college. IMO, if Fromm comes in for Bama just like Hurts did, UGA wins the game. Those are sacks instead of scrambling completions. We also had Tua last year on 4th down but guess what, he got away and they go on to tie the game. Don't get me wrong UGA is blessed to have Fromm but as long as there is a mobile QB who can throw on the bama sidelines, we'll continue down this same road of wait till next year. It's not field's fault that a fake punt failed when we haven't run a successful fake of any kind all year. That's what doesn't make sense to me. The fake is a good call if we had some sort of success with them.



With Bama In punt safe, it was a good call. In 2012 we ran the exact same play with Bama in the same punt safe D, with Sanders Cummings catching a short pass wide open. He was lined up at RT. If our center snaps the ball in the window it’s drawn up, Swift is at right tackle and who’s noticing that on a quick snap or who’s keeping up with his him? At the 11 second mark the Bama LB notices Swift and has him covered. If snapped like practiced, I think at 5 seconds, it likely works.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 5, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Right. 9 outta 10 QBs aint either



Two things here, we need to remember Chaney’s Offensive system is not all about the QB slugging it around every play, so our QB will likely never have the numbers to awe. 

Also I think we are seeing our next Roq Smith in training, Fresh LB Adam Anderson. He can hit and run.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 5, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> With Bama In punt safe, it was a good call. In 2012 we ran the exact same play with Bama in the same punt safe D, with Sanders Cummings catching a short pass wide open. He was lined up at RT. If our center snaps the ball in the window it’s drawn up, Swift is at right tackle and who’s noticing that on a quick snap or who’s keeping up with his him? At the 11 second mark the Bama LB notices Swift and has him covered. If snapped like practiced, I think at 5 seconds, it likely works.


Exactly this. It's a quick snap play and they didn't snap it quick. It was a perfect call but poorly executed.

What gets me is why no one noticed they had been figured out and TO called....or audible out of it and actually punt.......


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 5, 2018)

The best one yet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> The best one yet.




Not hardly... This was a sign held up during game day!


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 5, 2018)

Honestly, I really liked this one.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 5, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Two things here, we need to remember Chaney’s Offensive system is not all about the QB slugging it around every play, so our QB will likely never have the numbers to awe.
> 
> Also I think we are seeing our next Roq Smith in training, Fresh LB Adam Anderson. He can hit and run.



I was wondering if anybody else was noticing him.  Kid can fly.  He needs to gain weight,  but keep his speed.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 5, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> I was wondering if anybody else was noticing him.  Kid can fly.  He needs to gain weight,  but keep his speed.


Anderson, Cox and Tindall are all bright stars that will be really good. And Jordan davis #99 was a true Freshman on D-Line this year and had a HUGE impact late in the season.

Those 4 are going to make waves the next 2 seasons.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not hardly... This was a sign held up during game day!


He just meant for 2018


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Dec 5, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Nope. I watched the seccg to. He's mediocre at best. He will not have even half a chance at a heisman. He will get drafted into the NFL.



Never claimed he would win a heisman.  No QB at UGA will ever have a shot at the Heisman with our current philosophy, which is fine by me.  We don't throw it enough to get a guy in the discussion.

If you honestly believe Fromm is mediocre at best, you just don't understand or watch football.  Bring this thread up after the draft in which Fromm comes out and we'll see how mediocre he is ole buddy.  Let me guess, Ohio state would beat bama and clemson too, huh?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He just meant for 2018




More like 2028!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2018)

Duff said:


> Tell me this Dawg fans, if you could replace Jake Fromm with any college quarterback you want, who would it be?
> 
> 
> Let’s hear it



Nobody but I wouldn't mind having Jalen Hurts for a backup. He's the real deal.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 5, 2018)

QuackAttack101 said:


> Never claimed he would win a heisman.  No QB at UGA will ever have a shot at the Heisman with our current philosophy, which is fine by me.  We don't throw it enough to get a guy in the discussion.
> 
> If you honestly believe Fromm is mediocre at best, you just don't understand or watch football.  Bring this thread up after the draft in which Fromm comes out and we'll see how mediocre he is ole buddy.  Let me guess, Ohio state would beat bama and clemson too, huh?



I did not say Fromm would win the Heisman either but that idiot can't read.  I said he would be a candidate.  And I still believe that.  Heck, Auburn's QB was a candidate at the start of this season.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> I did not say Fromm would win the Heisman either but that idiot can't read.  I said he would be a candidate.  And I still believe that.  Heck, Auburn's QB was a candidate at the start of this season.



If we win the NC next year he will be more than a candidate.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 5, 2018)

you guys bustin oh Fromm???
Fromm is NOT your limiting factor, in the games that I've seen, he picks the right guy especially under duress, accurate and really good arm...pre-read is very good as well.
looks like a winner to me.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> More like 2028!


 At this rate,  I'll take it! 

BTW haven't noticed you since the new avatar


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 5, 2018)

elfiii said:


> If we win the NC next year he will be more than a candidate.



Wait. Did saban announce his retirement?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Wait. Did saban announce his retirement?



No. but that is not far away. I will be happy when he does, cause I dont want to play him anymore.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> No. but that is not far away. I will be happy when he does, cause I dont want to play him anymore.




this board has been exciting with bama and uga in the mix.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2018)

Duff said:


> Tell me this Dawg fans, if you could replace Jake Fromm with any college quarterback you want, who would it be?
> 
> 
> Let’s hear it



Tua, Kyler Murray, Drew Locke, Dwayne Haskins, Trevor Lawrence


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2018)

In no particular order


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Tua, Kyler Murray, Drew Locke, Dwayne Haskins, Trevor Lawrence



Why did you leave Ray Golf out"


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Why did you leave Ray Golf out"


That's my list Charlie


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 6, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> No. but that is not far away. I will be happy when he does, cause I dont want to play him anymore.



Kirby will win a lot


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 6, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Nobody but I wouldn't mind having Jalen Hurts for a backup. He's the real deal.



No Tua as a backup?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Kirby will win a lot




Kirby is going to win a WHOLE lot!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 18, 2018)

Looking forward to Fields next interview about transferring.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 18, 2018)

Nobody comes in and sub-plants a starter. You need to earn your spot, win your team and your position. I am not convinced in any fashion Fields was ever better than Fromn.

One thing is 'fo-sho-nephew" it has become critical that Georgia sign another QB pretty quick.


----------



## PulaskiHunter (Dec 18, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Nobody comes in and sub-plants a starter. You need to earn your spot, win your team and your position. I am not convinced in any fashion Fields was ever better than Fromn.
> 
> One thing is 'fo-sho-nephew" it has become critical that Georgia sign another QB pretty quick.


I got a feeling dawgnation will know something by tomorrow evening


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Nobody comes in and sub-plants a starter. You need to earn your spot, win your team and your position. I am not convinced in any fashion Fields was ever better than Fromn.
> 
> One thing is 'fo-sho-nephew" it has become critical that Georgia sign another QB pretty quick.


The timing of all this is the only thing that sucks. But I agree with everything you just said. Win it at practice or sit on the bench or transfer....


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2018)

boy ya'll dawg folks can go from love to hate in a second with the kids.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

Throwback said:


> boy ya'll dawg folks can go from love to hate in a second with the kids.




All part of the process..


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 18, 2018)

Throwback said:


> boy ya'll dawg folks can go from love to hate in a second with the kids.


I just scrolled through the responses in this thread over the last 24 hours.

Zero "hate" to be found. 

Odd.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I just scrolled through the responses in this thread over the last 24 hours.
> 
> Zero "hate" to be found.
> 
> Odd.


See #89


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

I've heard him called a snowflake, bum, overrated, wussy, back stabber....all in the last 12 hrs.


36 hrs ago he was gonna lead the dogs to 3 national championships...?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The timing of all this is the only thing that sucks. But I agree with everything you just said. Win it at practice or sit on the bench or transfer....



Me too except the word he was reaching for was "supplants" not "sub-plants". But he's a Bama fan. You have to make allowances.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've heard him called a snowflake, bum, overrated, wussy, back stabber....all in the last 12 hrs.
> 
> 
> 36 hrs ago he was gonna lead the dogs to 3 national championships...?



Hero to zero in record time. That's just the way it is in here. By the way, how did FSU do this year? Which bowl game are they going to? What do their prospects look like next year?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 18, 2018)

not really, there was an underline meaning in "sub-plants"....

meaning Fields is still a "sub"

roll tide


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> not really, there was an underline meaning in "sub-plants"....
> 
> meaning Fields is still a "sub"
> 
> roll tide



There is no such word as "sub-plants" in the English language. Maybe you're talking in Alabama language. It's sort of a distant cousin to English.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 18, 2018)

elfiii said:


> There is no such word as "sub-plants" in the English language. Maybe you're talking in Alabama language. It's sort of a distant cousin to English.


Their girlfriends are distant cousins too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

elfiii said:


> What do their prospects look like next year?



We didn't do well in the games but it sure looks like Slick Willie can actually recruit. He's about to pull a fast one Kirby!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

Boy these Dawg fans got it bad. 

"Dont let the door hit ya"
"He couldnt read defenses anyway"
"Well Bye"

Yet the top 4 threads are all Fields related...?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

Fields has overtaken Matt Ryan as the most popular topic on this forum. I thought it could never be done.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2018)

FROmm goes pro. Dawg nation commits mass suicide


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yet the top 4 threads are all Fields related...?


Mostly due to months old threads being bumped by non-UGA fans so they get their pot stirring moment in the sun. 


SpotandStalk said:


> Fields has overtaken Matt Ryan as the most popular topic on this forum. I thought it could never be done.


I think Someguyinhisfeelings got arm barred and can't type right now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Mostly due to months old threads being bumped by non-UGA fans so they get their pot stirring moment in the sun.



Uga fans are posting in every last one of em


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

Mark Richt has once again lost control of Uga football


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga fans are posting in every last one of em


I never said they weren't?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

You said the months old threads were bumped to the top by non uga fans.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

What's keeping them at the top?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 19, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Tua, Kyler Murray, Drew Locke, Dwayne Haskins, Trevor Lawrence


Oh no you di'int


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Oh no you di'int



Just saying....?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I think Someguyinhisfeelings got arm barred and can't type right now.




He is so... like... over hanging with us.. cause... we... are... like....... lame... OMG!
#bakermayfieldisdreamy
#mattryanissohawt
#judo/jiujitsuforlife


----------

